# Broken thread!



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

I think we broke the thread:

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/consi...y-husband-makes-me-nauseous.html#post19781749

The most recent posts don't load, thanks!


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

Hello there,

I looked into this and it's good now.

Ed


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Having issues with another thread, in the Private section. 

https://talkaboutmarriage.com/priva...-need-help-distant-wife-100.html#post19796403

I commented on page 101, now the thread isnt loading (Chrome) past page 100.


----------



## oldshirt (Apr 1, 2017)

Yungster said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I looked into this and it's good now.
> IEd


I am having similar issues on the "Distant Wife" thread in the private members section. 

I can only get it to load to page 200 and I can see that others are still posting on it. 

I posted on it just now about that issue and cannot even see my last post.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

oldshirt said:


> I am having similar issues on the "Distant Wife" thread in the private members section.
> 
> I can only get it to load to page 200 and I can see that others are still posting on it.
> 
> I posted on it just now about that issue and cannot even see my last post.


Yep, me too. Last post I can see was edited at 12:26 AM.


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

Yep me too! This thread: https://talkaboutmarriage.com/private-members-section/430217-need-help-distant-wife.html

ETA: Looks like it's feeling better. Thanks


----------



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

could be an indexing issue. it does resolve on its own with time and sometimes we can just manually update it. 

Lee


----------

